# Fall bite is on!



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Been out several times this past week. Good numbers of fish beginning to show in traditional UGB fall fishing areas. Mostly small males so far, but a few better fish mixed in. Night bite has been best so far, proly due to lack of morning tide movement. That situation will be changing next week, behind this next cold front. Caught a 26" trout a couple of nights ago on a main bay shoreline. That was a good sign of things to come. Funny about big trout. At 26" and 5.5lb she wasn't a particularly big fish, but I would put her in my top 5 in fighting ability. At any rate, finally about ready to put my center console in action. It's a 98, but apparently never been used much. the owner of Boat City repossesed it several years ago and it's been setting up ever since. Almost like brand new. Bought a 2010 F150 to pull it with. Didnt really need that much truck of course, but what the heck. Looking forward to a great fall!


----------

